# Ferries to hull



## Trish1997 (Feb 18, 2017)

We are currently in Spain but want to get to Crewe by May. We are thinking of a ferry to hull and cross country from there. What's the best port to use and ferry company please? Anyone did this?


----------



## 1888 (Feb 18, 2017)

Hull ferry is overnight and would cost to much compared to crossing down south or the tunnel. If Hull is defiantly your choice then you leave at Zeebrugge or Rotterdam. They have kennels if you have a dog


Hull To Zeebrugge | Overnight Ferry Crossing | P&O Ferries - UK


----------



## 1888 (Feb 18, 2017)

1888 said:


> Hull ferry is overnight and would cost to much compared to crossing down south or the tunnel. If Hull is defiantly your choice then you leave at Zeebrugge or Rotterdam. They have kennels if you have a dog
> 
> 
> Hull To Zeebrugge | Overnight Ferry Crossing | P&O Ferries - UK



Just did a quick quote. £176 for camper and two people no food. Its no much further up the coast to Belgium so what you save crossing at say Calais Dover you may lose out on fuel cost and possibly Dartford toll. There is another from Le Havre to Portsmouth what may be better for you. Unsure ferry company.


----------



## jennyp19 (Feb 18, 2017)

We live south of Humber - 15 ish miles from Hull. Only ever used the ferry once. It's cheaper and as quick to get from Spain via Calais.  Can be done quickly in 3 days if needed. I broke my wrist a couple of years ago and I found it uncomfortable to sleep in MH so dove back quickly from Santa Pola. 
If you drive to Zeebrugge you are driving almost the same distance as  from Dover to Hull about 250 miles.  
Maybe I'm biased as I don't travel well on ferries.


----------



## iampatman (Feb 18, 2017)

We live in West Yorkshire, well a couple of months a year anyway, and I'm sick to death of the drive from Portsmouth or Dover to Bingley so this year we're taking the ferry from Zeebruge to Hull. M62, M606, ring road,and we'll be home in less than an hour and a half I reckon.

Pat


----------



## Rod (Feb 18, 2017)

*Bull deals*

Bull is very competitive if you are towing a caravan as these are usually free. Not sure if you get a deal with a trailer


----------



## 1888 (Feb 18, 2017)

iampatman said:


> We live in West Yorkshire, well a couple of months a year anyway, and I'm sick to death of the drive from Portsmouth or Dover to Bingley so this year we're taking the ferry from Zeebruge to Hull. M62, M606, ring road,and we'll be home in less than an hour and a half I reckon.
> 
> Pat



Coming from Scotland P&O from Hull is now my ferry of choice. I did Newcastle a good few times but find the staff ignorant and cant stand all the begging bowls  (tip jars) they have out. 5 on one of the smaller bars alone. I leave a tip for good service not for asking. making the extra 100 miles for us its very much worth it. For the extra 2 hours drive i save an hour or so driving south in Holland. P&O was slightly cheaper, cleaner, better kennels and polite smiling staff. I also got a 10% discount for this year what i have never had with DFDS.


----------



## Pauljenny (Feb 18, 2017)

Caen to Portsmouth. 5 hour cruise. Back in Crewe a couple of hours later.
Cuts out the drive through N France, M20 Dartford, M25......
Doddle !
You get a 10% discount  if you join one of many clubs..C&CC, for instance.... Covers your membership fees, if you do 2 trips a year.


----------



## TJBi (Feb 18, 2017)

Ffion said:


> We are currently in Spain but want to get to Crewe by May. We are thinking of a ferry to hull and cross country from there. What's the best port to use and ferry company please? Anyone did this?



Is the aim to minimise driving in the UK (get a ferry across the North Sea) or to minimise driving overall (get a ferry from northern Spain to Portsmouth or perhaps Plymouth)?


----------



## 1807truckman (Feb 19, 2017)

Hi, having thought about this for a while I came up with this, if you want to minimise overall road milage then ferry to Portsmouth from northern Spain is the way, if you want lowest UK driving then again it's ferry to Portsmouth from northern Spain or Caen or wherever, the difference in driving miles between using Calais or Zeebruuge is negligable taking into acount the distance from Calais to Zeebrugge and the distances from Dover to Crewe and Hull to Crewe, so really it depends on what you want to do.

Graham


----------



## Val54 (Feb 19, 2017)

Portsmouth to Crewe in a couple of hours, wow, you need to stop all that speeding  
Dave



Pauljenny said:


> Caen to Portsmouth. 5 hour cruise. Back in Crewe a couple of hours later.
> Cuts out the drive through N France, M20 Dartford, M25......
> Doddle !
> You get a 10% discount  if you join one of many clubs..C&CC, for instance.... Covers your membership fees, if you do 2 trips a year.


----------



## 1807truckman (Feb 19, 2017)

I thought that too it's about 210 miles from Portsmouth to Crewe so 105MPH average speed that's some fast motorhome.

Graham


----------



## runnach (Feb 19, 2017)

The North Sea experience is a world apart from Dover to Calais.

I came back to the UK my last site I worked on was Duinrell in Holland . Paid mileage allowance, it didn't make sense driving to Calais and then Driving from Dover to Doncaster. I also had a pre booked MOT so Hull made a lot more sense, but you have to consider where I was so Rotterdam made sense,

I have terrible sea legs Dover to Calais I stand on deck. However on my crossing it was force 12 , seagulls flying backwards ,,,We set off and once out of Rotterdam the spoilers/ stabilisers deployed Winds predicted to drop which is why we set off I was told and they did ....It was fantastic , cabarets, casinos or reflective moment in the cabin it was brilliant .More like a 12 hour cruise than a ferry. I got plenty of time to check on the dog...The staff really courteous.

Not the best crossing if you are travelling south, but Belgium is worth a visit as is Holland if you have the luxury of time ..

I would do it again 

Channa


----------



## clf86ha (Feb 19, 2017)

if you're travelling up from Spain, so already on the west and heading for a place in the west of UK, them it would make more sense to take a western route home, either northern spain or western france, as the time/fuel saving would probably make up for the additional ferry costs


----------



## iampatman (Feb 19, 2017)

We're leaving the southern Cevenne on 22nd April, or thereabouts, heading up to Zeebruge for a ferry to Hull on 5th May. So we'll wander about parts of France and Germany that we haven't visited yet. Probably make a few detours as folk suggest places to see. Never been to Amsterdam so may stop there for a couple of days. So we're not taking a direct route so can't accurately estimate cost of diesel. If we took a direct route to Calais, caught a ferry to Dover and then drove to Bingley it would probably be the most direct and cheapest route. So I may be taking a more expensive route but I'm missing the M20/M25 and either the A1M or the M1. Easy drive for me from Hull to home. It's a no-brainer for me.

Pat


----------



## Pauljenny (Feb 19, 2017)

1807truckman said:


> I thought that too it's about 210 miles from Portsmouth to Crewe so 105MPH average speed that's some fast motorhome.
> 
> Graham



Well, in my book a couple is anything between 2½ and 3½ hours, pints , pies,  .... Anything pleasurable.
A bit, is more than 3.
Too much , depends on the activity. A second visit to the dentist,is far too much.

A couple of pints of Tim Taylor's Landlord is not quite enough.

I think that's an adequate explanation.


----------



## Pauljenny (Feb 19, 2017)

clf86ha said:


> if you're travelling up from Spain, so already on the west and heading for a place in the west of UK, them it would make more sense to take a western route home, either northern spain or western france, as the time/fuel saving would probably make up for the additional ferry costs



Exactly.
The ferry from N Spain is often rough,especially if there's a westerly blowing into the Biscay Bucket.
And it's expensive.
Compare the prices with Caen / Portsmouth.


----------

